
Quake Champions – Raw Gameplay Trailer [video] - tadasv
https://venturebeat.com/2017/04/04/bethesda-releases-the-fast-raw-quake-champions-footage-you-crave/
======
strgrd
Quake Champions is a complete bastardization of the franchise, and an attempt
by Bethesda to revitalize the Quake IP with increasingly familiar Overwatch /
Paladins / TF2 formula.

Will the game be fun? Probably. But I doubt you will see more than 50,000 peak
concurrent players, and I doubt QC will be anything but a blip on Quake's
timeline.

The ethos of Arena FPS has been abandoned by Bethesda. The community has been
begging for Bethesda to remaster Quake Live with a modern UI and modern
matchmaking. It took 4+ years to implement a party system, so you could join
games with friends. The state they left Quake Live in is such a
disappointment, especially considering its potential in eSports. How they came
to the conclusion that it was the gameplay or the graphics stopping people
from trying Quake Live is beyond me. People want lobbies, ranks, matchmaking
options beyond quick play, etc.

The demand for photorealism over high visibility has had an unattended
consequence in relying on game engines that are frankly too easy to cheat in
competitive multiplayer. Even if QC became popular, it would be plagued by the
same fundamental client trust issues that CSGO has. I would be very surprised
if this game maintained any sort of following through 2018. QC is a serious
misstep, especially when it offers nothing but brooding backdrops to compete
with Overwatch, which is already a very good contender in the mass-market
Arena FPS world.

/r/Diabotical gives me some hope. Reflex has quickly established itself as the
replacement game for CPMA diehards. But real Arena FPS has not figured out a
way to break into the mass market, and probably never will.

~~~
arianvanp
Quake Live community was thriving during 2008. Then starcraft II came out and
it died out. I really miss it. I tried playing again, but they 1) dropped
linux support (WTF?) 2) reimplemented game physics (WHY??) 3) added auto
strafe jumping ???

so many idiotic choices. I don't get it. Oh well, back to playing Quake III at
LAN parties with friends I guess.

~~~
strgrd
Don't forget that it was F2P, and then it wasn't! Beyond that, the UI was
horrible. The UX was horrible. It's not hard to imagine why the game never
broke through. They added a party system, but no queue. Finding a duel could
easily take 30+ minutes. Even with the party system, getting on the same team
as a friend in CA took patiently waiting out the SPEC queue, and then battling
the auto-balance to stay together. They finally caved and added QL to Steam,
but Bethesda did nothing to make the game easier to pick up and play, and
playing with friends (especially more than one) just wasn't fun or feasible.

------
s_kilk
I'm glad they've gone back to a relatively clean and legible environment
design and aesthetic. Some of the environments in Doom 2016 are really hard to
look at, and consequently hard to play competitively because they devolve into
a mist of brown/red details that obscure both the level geometry and other
players.

------
dkonofalski
Hmm... I'm a bit torn on this. It's a little too slow to be Quake and the
quips and movement remind me a little too much of Overwatch. It's like they're
trying to fit the formula into what's currently popular without adding
anything new just to try and capitalize on the nostalgia of the name.

There's a reason Quake was popular for so long and why Quake Live was popular
after that. Just stick with the basics and add the things that weren't
possible back then. Don't try to conform it to Overwatch or whatever the
latest game is. You're not going to dethrone CSGO and Overwatch by trying to
copy them and just naming it "Quake".

------
juice_bus
I hope the UI is customization - there was a lot of stuff going on there that
made it distracting. The more they are releasing the less I am worried about
it so far, excited!

------
sdfjkl
Looks like actual Quake. Well done on that. Not sure why it needed a re-
release?

~~~
juliangoldsmith
Gameplay looks similar (READ: identical) to Q3:TA, but an updated release
would put new blood into it.

Doom 4's multiplayer was kind of lackluster, but a new Q3A should be great.

~~~
baq
Q3 or Quake Live? i've spend quite a few (hundred) hours in Q3 + CPMA...

~~~
juliangoldsmith
What's the difference? I remember Quake Live as being Q3A with matchmaking,
though I've only played a tiny bit of it.

~~~
mattbreeden
Q3 had lots of mods and different types of player run servers. Quake Live also
got 'balance' changes that Q3 didn't get (like changes to LG/Rail damage)

------
penetrarthur
Wake me up when Quake has CTF mode with grappling hook. Or maybe someone knows
another game that has a CTF mode with grappling hook.

~~~
Danihan
Off-hand grapple, preferably.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y5bJzZzXNc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y5bJzZzXNc)

How did gameplay get worse since Quake I, Expert mod? It was nearly twenty
years ago.

------
iwintermute
It will be interesting to see how it compares with new UT, that's free and
available to open beta long ago.

------
moogly
Ow my ears. Methinks they're going to need to revisit that sound design.

------
lhlmgr
Looking forward to it! I hope they also publish a CPMA mod! <3 :)

~~~
graedus
Me too.

It sounds like CPMA's creator arQon hasn't been heard from in a few years, but
the source code is held by at least one or two other people[0].

[http://www.esreality.com/post/2839396/to-arqon-cpma-
sources/...](http://www.esreality.com/post/2839396/to-arqon-cpma-
sources/#pid2841001)

------
greyfox
does it R41LZ?

